# Campgrounds Around Sesameplace And Hershey



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

The wife and I would like to take our daughter to sesameplace and we would like go to Hershey park and Gettysburg.
Is the trip from Hershey to sesameplace doable or should we stay in to differant places and any good sugestion for ethere place.


----------



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Where we live, Hershey is under two hours West of us and Sesame is under an hour East of us. The most direct route, Route 76, PA Tpke, it is 2 hours from one park to the other. Gettysburg is about an hour from Hershey.

There are a couple CG's in Bowmanville, PA that will put you an hour from Hershey and 1 and 1/2 hours from Sesame and Gettysburg. Lake n Wood and Oak Creek CG. There is also Spring Gulch in New Holland, PA. We've stayed at Oak Creek and Spring Gulch and liked them both. Still wanting to stay at Lake n Wood.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

Hiner said:


> Where we live, Hershey is under two hours West of us and Sesame is under an hour East of us. The most direct route, Route 76, PA Tpke, it is 2 hours from one park to the other. Gettysburg is about an hour from Hershey.
> 
> There are a couple CG's in Bowmanville, PA that will put you an hour from Hershey and 1 and 1/2 hours from Sesame and Gettysburg. Lake n Wood and Oak Creek CG. There is also Spring Gulch in New Holland, PA. We've stayed at Oak Creek and Spring Gulch and liked them both. Still wanting to stay at Lake n Wood.


Thank you 1 to 1-1/2 hours is not to bad. We will check then out.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Lake In Wood is fantastic. Great for little ones too - definitely check out their website: LAKE IN WOOD LINK
Cute splash pool, snack bar, etc. We rented a golf cart too and had a blast tooling around in it.

Lake In Wood is also close to the Shady Maple restaurant (big cafeteria-style dining, with a HUGE gift shop underneath. SHADY MAPLE LINK


----------

